# Rear Valance question...



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

so as you can see, i've had a dual exhaust installed.











i'm okay with what the muffler shop did cutting my rear valance, but i'd rather get a proper valance installed. 
here's one option (Oettinger A3 rear valance):
http://www.oettingeramerica.com/detail.cfm/part_cd/OE80428600


it's looks decent..but does anyone have other options, ideas? 

here's the Rieger rear valance:
http://www.rpiequipped.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=335


this one is cool, but doesn't fit the look i'm going for…which is pretty much more of a clean/simple look i guess.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Sometimes I wished I had the pre-facelift bumper so I can easily change the valance with aftermarket dual-exhaust option like these. Liking the Oettingers so much. I'd rock them.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

You can always do the s-line rear valance, or hack up an S3 rear valance


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

The oettinger valance is classy. I think that is your winner. The Rieger valance/bumper combo is a bit much.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

jay'stig said:


> The oettinger valance is classy. I think that is your winner. The Rieger valance/bumper combo is a bit much.


x2


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't forget about Carcatere. Relatively subtle and OEM looking rear valence that accommodates your dual exhaust tips.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Don't forget about Carcatere. Relatively subtle and OEM looking rear valence that accommodates your dual exhaust tips.


will that mount on the 5 door bumper?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> will that mount on the 5 door bumper?


u need to buy for 5 door.

i had one for sale long time ago

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...6-08.5-only.-175-shippped&highlight=caractere


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> u need to buy for 5 door.
> 
> i had one for sale long time ago
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...6-08.5-only.-175-shippped&highlight=caractere


you sold that, right??


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Don't forget about Carcatere. Relatively subtle and OEM looking rear valence that accommodates your dual exhaust tips.


:thumbup:
looking into it!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

anyone know what Ultimatetaba's rear valance is?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sline


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> sline


grassy ass!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

so going to go with an s-line rear valance (damm premium..not even really sure why i agreed to go w/ the premium in the first place! well, thinking back now..it was the only one around -- they actually had to ship it from San Jose) alright..back to the topic at hand:

anyone in soCal know a solid body shop in/near Venice/Culver City/Torrance?? i will need to have the valance cut, molded and painted.
:beer:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

got a quote for $700 to do the whole job. new S-line rear valance, cut, molded, painted, mounted. whaty'all think..is that high??

(includes part -- 8P4807434AGRU $294.00)
can't find out anywhere if this is the right part # 

Body Labor 2.0hrs $80.00/hr $160.00
Paint Labor 1.7hrs $80.00/hr $136.00
OEM Parts 8P4807434AGRU $294.00
Paint Supplies $76.50
Tax etc.. $40.00


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> got a quote for $700 to do the whole job. new S-line rear valance, cut, molded, painted, mounted. whaty'all think..is that high??
> 
> (includes part -- 8P4807434AGRU $294.00)
> can't find out anywhere if this is the right part #
> ...


the valance shold only be like $80 or way less


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

$700 is too much for your valance. Consider this: A front OR rear bumper re-spray should cost no more than $500.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> $700 is too much for your valance. Consider this:* A front OR rear bumper re-spray should cost no more than $500*.


Yup...I recently had my front done, which involved striping 4, yes 4, layers of paint from the dummy who first painted my bumper, then re-spray.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> $700 is too much for your valance. Consider this: A front OR rear bumper re-spray should cost no more than $500.





krazyboi said:


> Yup...I recently had my front done, which involved striping 4, yes 4, layers of paint from the dummy who first painted my bumper, then re-spray.


you guys do realize that is including the price of the Valence itself... so really the spray is 400. Still a tad high yes. But not overly ridiculous. My front valence ran me 300 to respray on my Gti.

Not to mention cut and molded would be extras too.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

You can get the valance for cheaper, but either way, ~$700 is fair for part, paint, cut, and mold.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/06-09-AUDI-...9-/150698471211?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true

i thought i saw this less on ebay before.... would save you some labor


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

ABT


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

actually looks pretty darn good.


----------



## David 23 (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone know of a Quad exhaust valance that fits S-Line bumper? Ottinger only fits standard.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

David 23 said:


> Anyone know of a Quad exhaust valance that fits S-Line bumper? Ottinger only fits standard.


 Pre-facelift the valances are all interchangeable, so you should be alright if yours is pre facelift


----------



## David 23 (Oct 28, 2012)

I was told by the Oettinger guy that their rear valance would not fit S-Line. Are you sure the valances are all interchangeable? My car is FSI 2008, so I assume pre facelift.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

David 23 said:


> I was told by the Oettinger guy that their rear valance would not fit S-Line. Are you sure the valances are all interchangeable? My car is FSI 2008, so I assume pre facelift.


 Yes, they are. I have swapped from premium to S-line and it fits no problem.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

OCaudi said:


> ABT


 If you painted the recessed piece in the middle that would look really clean and OEM :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

David 23 said:


> I was told by the Oettinger guy that their rear valance would not fit S-Line. Are you sure the valances are all interchangeable? My car is FSI 2008, so I assume pre facelift.


 Oettinger guy fibbed. 



TBomb said:


> Yes, they are. I have swapped from premium to S-line and it fits no problem.


 Same. I went from premium, to votex, to s-line, all with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

GREAT DEAL!!! was going to get this for x-mas, but now...hell yesssss!!! half off!! 
http://www.oettingeramerica.com/detail.cfm/part_cd/OE80428600 

Retail:	$579.00 
SALE Price:	$290.99 
You Save:	$288.01 
FREE SHIPPING! 












how would it look painted black or granite/dark grey?? i suck at photoshop -- anyone feel like doing your PS magic?? :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> GREAT DEAL!!! was going to get this for x-mas, but now...hell yesssss!!! half off!!
> http://www.oettingeramerica.com/detail.cfm/part_cd/OE80428600
> 
> Retail:	$579.00
> ...


 The inner portion of the valance in a grey/black color would look awesome, I'm not sure about the whole thing though


----------



## Undercrwn (Nov 5, 2012)

So will the Oettinger Rear Valence fit NON-S LINE? 2009+?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

cldub said:


> The inner portion of the valance in a grey/black color would look awesome, I'm not sure about the whole thing though


 oh yeah..that's what i meant. haha..think i was typing so fast, i was excited about the huge sale!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Undercrwn said:


> So will the Oettinger Rear Valence fit NON-S LINE? 2009+?


 Depends if the Oettinger valance is listed as facelift or pre-facelift. Those two are NOT interchangeable


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

anyone know if the Oettinger rear apron is specific with their quad exhaust?? the measurements that the rep gave me today don't match up. and they are closed now. 

he said from each opening for the exhaust equals 27.5 in. my current setup is 24 in. i don't want to have to go back to the muffler shop and re-do my tips.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> anyone know what Ultimatetaba's rear valance is?


 Stock valance , just cut for the exhaust.. I don't know for the US A3 Models but in Canada 2010 A3 Base models come with that valence..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

To be honest, I'm thinking about doing the same thing to my exhaust, thing is I don't like any of those valences posted above.. There decent & do the job but I rather keep my stock valence & just pre-cut a hole, but then OSIR came out with this.. ! I assume its still in production & not officially out yet.. Perhaps next summer..? Here's the link-- > http://www.osirdesign.com/ Search for the White Facelift A3 pic, Click it , scroll down.. You'll see a carbon fiber S3 look a like valence with many different options.. Enjoy..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


> Stock valance , just cut for the exhaust.. I don't know for the US A3 Models but in Canada 2010 A3 Base models come with that valence..


 Yeah this is a custom-cut S-line valance


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

So I finally got the Oettinger rear valance installed. I had the inner portion of the valance painted matte black. Obligatory sh*tty iPhone pix 



















Paint is still "drying" so in a few days i'll wash and wax it and get some better shots. Overall though, I love the new look and will prob have to get side skirts of some type soon...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

NIce look.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: got pics of the exhaust work to get the dual twice-pipes?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> NIce look.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: got pics of the exhaust work to get the dual twice-pipes?


right on..thanks. i'll try and get some up tomorrow!


----------

